# ::FUTURISTIC:EARTH::



## Naxera (Feb 11, 2011)

We live in the future!

I'm going to post pics from around the forum, and elsewhere, that seem futuristic!

If you post a picture, please name where it is.





The former Enron headquarters in Houston
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckpark/3327665940/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/laanba/2256977062/in/photostream/









A walkway in Shanghai


little universe said:


> By johnma.com.au
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyma/5630204916/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Tokyo Sky Tree 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cb21hx/4990266454/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajpscs/5089092749/











(If I didn't credit properly, please let me know!)


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ Those are just modern architecture/designs. I don't see any futuristic feeling at all. In fact i expected to see some cars flying all over the Bunji Dubai skyscrapers (according to the thread's title)


----------



## Naxera (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't "own" the thread, you are free to post pics here of flying cars in Dubai if you want...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah SO143, show some pix of cars flying all over your house! :lol:


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

I have actually created one back. It's called "*The future is now*". please continue with that one as there are already a lot posted


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to agree with SO143, these places are not as "futuristic" as the title says. 
They are just nice designs that looks a little bit different from an average building. These kind of buildings/interiors are pretty common these days.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

edit...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Yeah SO143, show some pix of cars flying all over your house! :lol:


Something like this :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

where is the credit? Read my first sticky!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Source*


----------



## crskyline (Oct 23, 2009)

SO143 said:


> *[url="http://erdenetwritingclub.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/futuristic-city.jpg]Source[/url]*


It's a dead link. 

P.S. I thought you have something better, but it looks like your picture is just a photoshopped image of a combination of different buildings around the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

its not real? 
:badnews:


----------



## Naxera (Feb 11, 2011)

crskyline said:


> These kind of buildings/interiors are pretty common these days.


 I sure would like to know what city you live in, it must be FUTURISTIC



In the future, all cities will have light beams.

Hong Kong is already there!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5390819960/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Shanghai. City of the Future.*








Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

our city of the future








photo by me


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*Guangzhou Opera House*

I don't know if this is considered futuristic but I thought it'll fit in well with any science ficiton films:

Guangzhou Opera House Interiors:


















http://www.designboom.com


















http://www.fubiz.net









http://fancycribs.com

















http://posterous.com


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Sorry but if for futuristic, you guys understand that... We're all lost. By Futuristic City i dont understand a city fully of high skyscrapers but one city that has harmony with the environment, low pollution levels, high level of recycling, large afforestation, humanizing public spaces with plazas and parks in all neighborhoods, clean and treated water to all its inhabitants, easy access to a quality education that allows people to produce knowledge for the common good.

To me a city of the future is not made with flying cars, but with a highly efficient public transportation, low-polluting and which allows the inhabitants of this city moving from one place to another in comfort and with efficience. A city of the future would be one that can reconcile the major environmental concerns of nowadays, with the various problems afflicting large cities in the world. For me, a city of the future is far from being a city full of glass skyscrapers and luxury cars.


----------

